# Sim Cards



## caronsue (May 17, 2011)

Hello, could someone please tell me if a T-Mobile sims card will work here in Al-Ain? Use to have a vonage phone when we lived in Riyadh, KSA, then we moved here and vonage doesn't work. I am going to the states in a few weeks and want to get an American number on a sims card so my children can call me.. Any information is appreciated!!! Thanks


----------



## ColinRAK (May 17, 2011)

I came here from the United Sates about 2 months ago. My U.S. T-Mobile sim card does not work, but that might be because I dont have an international plan. I do remember them telling me they have T-mobile in the UAE, but its not the same network as the USA. I would recommend calling T-Mobile, there customer service is very good (in my opinion).

anyhow, goodluck.


----------



## Nounii (Apr 19, 2011)

As she said..u have to inform them..to work out side the US
Or having ur package


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Your international plan will not work here I do believe. I do not believe etisilat has a contract with the usa service providers and they do not work here. My att sim doesnt work here in an unlocked phone. 

I have a coworker who has her skype set up to forward calls to her uae cell phone. Incoming calls are free so she just pays the charge from skype for the call to be forwarded to her phone here in the uae.


----------

